# Infected Pierced Ear



## bhaskins1 (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello everyone... this is my first post. I am coding for a pediatrics practice. We have a child who was seen for an infected ear lobe post piercing. I am having a hard time figuring out how to code this diagnosis. Any help you could offer would be great!


----------



## Tonya* (Apr 22, 2008)

WHAT DO YOU THINK OF THIS... wound-open-ear-external-complicated=872.10, with an "E" of E920.9?
Tonya Dewey CPC


----------



## bhaskins1 (Apr 22, 2008)

*Thanks*

I don't think that the E code would apply but the 872.10 is close... I'm leaning towards 872.01 because I don't think complicated would be an accurate description.  Auricle is the part of the ear that is outside of the head so... that's my thinking on it... Thanks for your help!


----------



## Tonya* (Apr 22, 2008)

If The Wound Is Infected, Does That Change The Code To Complicated? 
Tonya Dewey Cpc


----------



## bhaskins1 (Apr 22, 2008)

After reviewing the doc's notes and speaking to the Dr. ... complicated would not be right... it needed no repair and required no cleaning... just advice on changing type of earring and how to properly clean and care for the wound.  The Doc said if it had been complicated we would have advised them to remove the earring and let the hole close.  Thanks again for your help.


----------

